# Hawaiian charging for 1st bag



## cvmar (Aug 3, 2008)

Hawaiian is now charging $15 for the 1st bag. Here is a portion of the press release. Guess it was only a matter of time. I would have preferred they just increase the fare :annoyed:  They are also charging a ticketing fee for tickets NOT purchased through their website.

HONOLULU, July 30 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- In response to the unprecedented economic challenges facing the airline industry, Hawaiian Airlines has announced that it is matching certain fees that its major competitors have recently adopted.

Effective with tickets purchased on or after August 1 for travel commencing on or after October 1, 2008, Hawaiian will charge $15 for passengers' first piece of checked luggage for flights between the mainland U.S. and Hawaii.

On interisland flights between the islands of Hawaii, the first piece of checked luggage will continue to be free.

Effective September 1, 2008, Hawaiian will begin charging a ticketing fee for bookings made over the telephone rather than online, $10 for interisland travel and $20 for all other routes. For ticketing at airport locations, the fee will be $25. No ticketing fees apply to transactions on HawaiianAirlines.com.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2008)

It makes sense to me:

Luggage is heavy.
The heavier the plane is, the more gas the plane uses.
The more gas the plane uses, the more ticket prices go up.
I don't want to pay for the people who check heavy bags when I only take a carry-on - so charge them for it.

If you are staying in a TS with a washer and dryer, it's a piece of cake to get along with just carry-ons and it is absolutely liberating not to have to drag around all those big pieces of luggage!

My Hawaii packing list

BTW - it is VERY easy to buy tickets on their website and you get the best price that way too.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 3, 2008)

cvmar said:


> Hawaiian is now charging $15 for the 1st bag. I would have preferred they just increase the fare :annoyed:  [/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]



They have to stay competitive and the fare needs to be the same or less than other airlines.  I think that Hawaiian still provides a meal service and NW and other airlines charge for a snack.  That is an extra that might be gone later.  However,  I just got back from Florida on a Delta flight and the service was excellent and no charge for the first bag or a meal.  Maybe the charge of the first bag will not stick, but I think it will become the standard.


----------



## cvmar (Aug 3, 2008)

Denise,

I had a feeling you would be the first to chime in  I have read in other posts about your success traveling light, unfortunately that has not been the case for me. Traveling with kids requires us to check bags and I feel having a single bag per person traveling to Hawaii is not unreasonable. I also have to bring special sunscreen and lotions for my son and since we always travel for 2 weeks it is much more than 3 ounces so they must be checked. Someday when it is just DH and me I will surly give it a go. I have no issues if they were to charge for food or drinks etc.  I do agree it is very easy to purchase tickets online. I have not used a travel agent or phone agent for over 10 years, although planning during the internet dial up days was time consuming.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 3, 2008)

BTW, Delta is now charging $50 for that second bag, each way. 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78046


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 3, 2008)

We would love to be able to only do carry on, but my husband has to take a CPAP for sleep apnea, which takes up most of his carryon and I have to take refrigerated medicine, which takes up a chunk of mine. Even with a washer and dryer, I think one bag is not excessive for a week somewhere.
Liz


----------



## Mimi (Aug 3, 2008)

Great tips, Denise!


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 3, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> We would love to be able to only do carry on, but my husband has to take a CPAP for sleep apnea, which takes up most of his carryon and I have to take refrigerated medicine, which takes up a chunk of mine. Even with a washer and dryer, I think one bag is not excessive for a week somewhere.
> Liz



Some airlines specifically address this but Hawaiian does not.  I suggest you call Hawaiian to verify their policy.  Medical devices and supplies should not be counted as carryon luggage per the DOT.  Both the CPAP and the refrigerated medicine should qualify as medical devices and supplies and should be exempt from the charges.

Even with that in mind I still am not going to travel with just a carry on bag.  Kudos to those who do.  Since we take our hiking equipment and snorkeling masks with us, and since we don't want to spend time in the local walmart and/or Snorkel Bob's, we just take our things with us.  Since we don't intend on being naked our supplies and clothing will not fit in just carryon luggage.  It probably works out to about the same time (waiting at the airport for luggage and shopping at walmart,) so we will just pay the cost for the luggage.   Are we happy about the charges?  Nope.  But that won't keep us from traveling the way we have.  We will just eat out one less time, and take one more hike, which is better for us anyway.


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 3, 2008)

We do carry on's only also.  The one thing that bothers me is having to go to the store to get sunscreen on the day we arrive.  I know I can pack the 3 ounces things - but that is never enough.

I'm thinking of mailing a package of sunscreen and other items to the timeshare before time.  I like Denises flat rate boxes.  I could mail things there, and mail things we buy home.

I know it give the rates to APO boxes, how much more for regular home addresses?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 4, 2008)

That's interesting about being able to pack the medical things and have it not count as our bag. My other problem with carry on is that at 4'10", I can't really put anything in the overhead compartment. But, if it's going to cost me an extra $30 for being short, I'll just stand in the aisle until someone decides to help me get it up and down! I could then take a backpack with my purse inside  for the floor and a carry on for the overhead. I think the idea that luggage is heavy is somewhat deceptive. My luggage weighs less than 25 pounds, because I can't lift more than that and even with that, I still add less weight than most adults. Does that mean I should pay less as I weigh less?
Liz


----------



## tompalm (Aug 4, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> BTW, Delta is now charging $50 for that second bag, each way.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78046



That is about what I think the airlines should be charging for a second bag.  If they really wanted to do it right, they would charge a $20 handling fee for the second bag, plus a dollar a pound over 20 lbs.  I see so many people with large bags that weigh more over 70 lbs.  Those large bags are killers for the guys loading them and adding weight to the aircraft that burns more fuel.  My wife and I traveled standby for years and never checked a bag.   Denise is right, for people staying in TSs, there is a washer and dryer close by and spending a couple hours once a week doing the wash is better than loading tons of stuff.  When they start charging for the first bag, than people should complain, but if all the airlines are doing it, than the standard is set.


----------



## cvmar (Aug 4, 2008)

I have not traveled since the implementation of the baggage fees. Has anyone noticed the impact this has on available overhead compartment space?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 4, 2008)

Now... wouldn't it be funny  if everyone brought only carryon on the plane.  I don't know about you guys but when we travel we take one carryon type luggage (on wheels) and 3 backpacks that go at our feet.  The overhead bins has always been so full there is no way we'd get 3 more carry-ons above our heads.  It will be interesting to see how people fight for overhead space.  Currently, the way the Hawaiian airline planes are designed it would be impossible for everyone to bring only carry-on luggage.  However, I don't think that is their goal but I could be wrong.

I can never ship anything home as everything I buy is breakable.  I have shipped paintings home though...

Once my kids are out of my travel life I'd love to go carry-on only but right now that is just not possible...  But I will be happy to pay the extra luggage fee.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> I know it give the rates to APO boxes, how much more for regular home addresses?



The largest box is $12.95 no matter how heavy it is - there are smaller boxes for less - we mailed ourselves one from Hawaii on a Thurs. and it arrived at our home on the next Monday!


----------



## cvmar (Aug 4, 2008)

> But I will be happy to pay the extra luggage fee



Really? Wow I guess I am one of the few who don't like this fee for the 1st bag. To me traveling and luggage go together. Now excessive luggage is something else altogether. These fees really impact family travel. Now food or drinks on a plane I don't feel are necessary to provide for "free" so go ahead and charge for them.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 4, 2008)

cvmar said:


> I have not traveled since the implementation of the baggage fees. Has anyone noticed the impact this has on available overhead compartment space?



On business flights out of Atlanta or LA,  the overhead was pretty full, but there was still room.  The business travelers are bringing their bags.  However, on travel to vacation destinations, the tourist are checking the bags and there is lots of room.  However, that was Delta and no charge for the first bag, so maybe the airlines that have charges for the first bag will be a little more difficult.  I would still get a 22" roller bag and bring it on the plane.  If you have to get a gate claim, that is better than having to check it.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 4, 2008)

cvmar said:


> Really? Wow I guess I am one of the few who don't like this fee for the 1st bag. To me traveling and luggage go together. Now excessive luggage is something else altogether. These fees really impact family travel. Now food or drinks on a plane I don't feel are necessary to provide for "free" so go ahead and charge for them.


  Okay... I shouldn't say I'm happy about it but I don't know what we can do about it.  I'm not going to go to bringing carry-on luggage only.  So, I will be paying it.  

It seems like everyone here thinks everyone only travels to warm weather destinations.  What happens if you are going to somewhere in the winter.  I can't imagine trying to fit all your winter clothes in a carry-on but that's my take.  

I do think this will hurt family tourism big time.  If I only have one bag I just might buy much.  I hope Hawaii does okay through this difficult economy...


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> It seems like everyone here thinks everyone only travels to warm weather destinations.  What happens if you are going to somewhere in the winter.  I can't imagine trying to fit all your winter clothes in a carry-on but that's my take.



Well, we are talking about Hawaiian Airlines - unless you are taking a flight _from_ Hawaii to Las Vegas or Seattle, HA doesn't really have any "winter" destinations.  

If I had a family, I'd probably have everyone take a carry-on, even kids can carry a size appropriate backpack, and I'd check one large bag.  I think it's very doable.  And BTW, we pack snorkel equipment in our carry-ons too.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 4, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Well, we are talking about Hawaiian Airlines - unless you are taking a flight _from_ Hawaii to Las Vegas or Seattle, HA doesn't really have any "winter" destinations.
> 
> If I had a family, I'd probably have everyone take a carry-on, even kids can carry a size appropriate backpack, and I'd check one large bag.  I think it's very doable.  And BTW, we pack snorkel equipment in our carry-ons too.



I'm not just talking about Hawaiian airlines.  A lot of airlines are charging for the 1st bag.  This will effect all kinds of travel not just travel to Hawaii...

Yes... I agree you could get by with one bag but I don't want to and I won't.  I brought 5 books to read in Kauai.  I just finished my 3rd one.  I have one more week here and plan on reading the next two as well.  

You and I take diffferent things to Hawaii.  Traveling with children is alot different than traveling with just adults.  We'll definitely still take check luggage probably not 4 bags but we'll take them.  On this trip we took 4 bags and 2 boogie boards. GASP... we had 5 bags.  One bag held our cooler, beach bag, snorkel, flippers, and spices for cooking, books to read, sunscreen, and food (I know, I'm cheap but food is expensive here), etc...  Another bag was full of toys and fun stuff for the kids to do.  The other 2 had clothes.  We don't bring a lot of clothes to Hawaii.  We tend to bring other things like sand toys, polly pockets, fresbie, books to read, guide books, etc...  I think, our heaviest clothing bag weighed about 30 lbs.  Gotta leave room for the souveniers.  Our heaviest bag was the one with all the snorkel stuff it weighed about 45 lbs.  

I think, also a lot of resorts aren't really kid friendly.  Yes.. a pool and ocean are great playgrounds but sometimes you need other things to do.  But most of time either the item is checked out or broken.  Resorts need more outdoor activities besides feeding the fish.  I did like how Princeville had surf lessons that was fun for the kids.  

I'll have to read up on whether or not Hawaiian is charging for surf boards and boogie boards.  I know, my kids are getting interested in surfing.  So, we'll be doing that on future trips...  We bring our boogie boards every time we come to Hawaii.  Plus, you know me I bring food too..  We use to bring our golf clubs because you don't really use rented clubs.  But we haven't done that in a long time and only when other family comes along to watch the kids while we golf.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe a Kindle (see www.amazon.com) can help reduce the space needed for books? I'm considering getting one. I've never liked electronic readers because of the sharpness of the characters and availability of titles, but this one is tempting.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2008)

I've found that most resorts have a guest library.  On our last trip I bought one paperback at the airport and I exchanged it at the resort 4 or 5 times while we were there for new novels.  I took each one back as I read it and exchanged it, so I only took one home.  That was a great space and weight saver.

I've looked at the Kindle too, but my techie daughter says to wait for the next generation.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 4, 2008)

Your daughter is probably right. If a Kindle 2.0 comes out before Christmas I'll probably get it, though. 

When I go to resorts I am usually too active to read books. I'd rather be snorkeling or hiking! However, I do read a lot during the many plane rides I take during the year. A Kindle should be easier on my eyes than my laptop and invaluable during long trips, when I'll read more than one book.


----------



## "Roger" (Aug 4, 2008)

Forget Kindle.  Use your Palm, your I Touch, your I Phone ...

Go here for a demo of the I Phone/Touch demo.

The same site sells about 50,000 book titles.  There are also quite a number of ways to pick us free or ultra cheap books in the .pdb format.  To date, I've read about 50 books on my Palm with a total investment of about $40 in books.  (I haven't been using it for current fiction, but am about to make that leap.) That has paid for the Palm.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 4, 2008)

I find the screens on those devices too small for comfortable book-length reading. Also, LCDs can't be read in bright sunshine and can't hold a candle to the high contrast of eInk. That's why I would prefer a Kindle type of device even though I usually have my laptop along.

Anyhow, back to your regularly scheduled thread topic ...


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 4, 2008)

cvmar said:


> I have not traveled since the implementation of the baggage fees. Has anyone noticed the impact this has on available overhead compartment space?



I used to be one of those people who took 2 bags.  Only wore half what I brought.  Now its one bag and its a smaller bag but I dont want to pack it all over.  If I do a small bag that can be a carry on or I check it in WHATS THE DIFFERENCE IN PLANE WEIGHT?   

Besides some of the people who have carry ons  cant put them in thier overhead and then want to crush them into my over head where I might have my camera and equipment in my small backpack.  I also think it takes longer to load and unload the plane which affects flight times.  

I agree with the 2 bag charge, maybe they should lower the weight limit on the first bag.   It used to be 70 now its 50.  I can go to 35.


----------



## isisdave (Aug 4, 2008)

There should really be an excess of holiday spirit this December on airlines that charge for the first bag, as everyone tries to put their clothes carryon and their bag of presents and their parka in the overhead bins.

Except that holiday prices will be so high and availability so low, according to recent reports. that we'll all be staying home and celebrating via webcam.

 Ho ho ho.

P.S. I don't get the reason behind charging for the first bag. You're going to carry the same weight, whether it's checked or not. Checking means higher costs for the airline in baggage handling; carryon means slower enplaning and deplaning and more TSA costs (and they'll raise their fees if the amount of luggage doubles).

The bottom line is that the consumer pays for everything. This a la carte system just makes it harder to figure out.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 4, 2008)

Denise, you must have amazing packing ability, or a HUGE carry on to carry snorkel equipment also.  I do bring books, as one of my favorite things is just relaxing at the beach and reading. Unfortunately, most resorts, even if they have a lending library rarely have anything I want to read. For people with kids, maybe it would be cheaper to buy some sand toys there and just leave them for the next people. I know that's what I do for a beach chair. Boogie boards are more expensive and of course, surfboards, much, much too expensive to not bring yours with you. I'm thinking when the overheads are full, people are blocking the aisles to put stuff up there and the airlines are having to check through people's carry ons from the plane directly, and it takes forever to get on and off the plane, maybe the airlines will rethink this first bag thing.
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 5, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Denise, you must have amazing packing ability, or a HUGE carry on to carry snorkel equipment also.



No - we take the standard size carry-on.  Did you see my packing list?  We don't take many clothes and we take no food, and no bottled toiletries like shampoo, lotion, or sunscreen.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 5, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> One bag held our cooler, beach bag, snorkel, flippers, and spices for cooking, books to read, sunscreen, and food (I know, I'm cheap but food is expensive here), etc...  Another bag was full of toys and fun stuff for the kids to do.  The other 2 had clothes.  We don't bring a lot of clothes to Hawaii.  We tend to bring other things like sand toys, polly pockets, fresbie, books to read, guide books, etc...  I think, our heaviest clothing bag weighed about 30 lbs.  Gotta leave room for the souveniers.  Our heaviest bag was the one with all the snorkel stuff it weighed about 45 lbs.



Did you ever think that you might be the poster child for why airlines should charge for checking bags? 

We do have Walmart and Costco on the islands. And you can buy a Styrofoam cooler really cheap just about anywhere.

-David


----------



## Stefa (Aug 5, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Did you ever think that you might be the poster child for why airlines should charge for checking bags?
> 
> We do have Walmart and Costco on the islands. And you can buy a Styrofoam cooler really cheap just about anywhere.
> 
> -David



David

We try to minimize the junk we buy (and have to throw out) in Hawaii.  We do have a soft-sided cooler that packs easily (or can be used as carry-on).  

We try to get by with only carry-ons, but I don't see the difference between checking or carrying the same amount of stuff.  I'd rather see a nominal charge (or no charge) for checked bags up to a certain weight and then a hefty charge for more weight.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 5, 2008)

The argument that one checked bag plus one personal item is the same as one carryon and one checked bag sounds reasonable. Checking that one bag makes it easier for others to utilize the overhead bins and get on and off the plane quicker and the weight is the same, either way. My son brings a small carryon and his backpack (with computer) as carryons. I could do that if I could just reach the overhead compartment.
Liz


----------



## Icarus (Aug 5, 2008)

Stefa said:


> I'd rather see a nominal charge (or no charge) for checked bags up to a certain weight and then a hefty charge for more weight.



$14 for the first checked bag, usually up to 50 pounds, seems pretty nominal to me.

When they first started this checked baggage fee, the first bag was free. Then one airline (Delta maybe? I forget when one. Maybe it was US Air.) decided to try to institute the $14 fee for the first checked bag and all the other legacy carriers followed along.

BTW, I think the first bag should be free, for the reasons some of you have stated.

-David


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Did you ever think that you might be the poster child for why airlines should charge for checking bags?
> 
> We do have Walmart and Costco on the islands. And you can buy a Styrofoam cooler really cheap just about anywhere.
> 
> -David



I thought Hawaii had a garbage problem... hmmmm... I don't use styrofoam anything.  

I give up... You all won because you are so right...  I should have know better to get into this conversation because it leads to nowhere.

Really a better solution would be to charge by weight.   So, you weigh everyone including their carry-on.  So, there isn't some advantage taken by someone who weighs more.  This way my 40 lbs dd can make up the difference in our luggage offset...


----------



## Icarus (Aug 5, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I give up... You all won because you are so right...  I should have know better to get into this conversation because it leads to nowhere.



I don't know if there's a right or a wrong here. These are opinions.

PS: The comment about being a poster child for the new charges was in jest.

-David


----------



## Stefa (Aug 5, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Really a better solution would be to charge by weight.



I was thinking the same thing bit didn't want to be the first to say it.  

I guess my earlier point was that if they are really concerned about weight, they should allow up to 25lbs free per traveler (or something like that) and penalize the ones who are bringing all the extra weight.    There are a lot of reasons why someone might chose to check their bags instead of dragging them through an airport and $15 EACH WAY seems very excessive to me.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 5, 2008)

I wish they charged based on the passenger's weight.  That would sure be an incentive to diet.


----------



## cvmar (Aug 5, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> I wish they charged based on the passenger's weight.  That would sure be an incentive to diet.



As long as they do a height weight calculation to make it fair   I am nearly 6' tall so I'll pay for my extra weight if those of you say 5' - 5'6" give me your extra leg room


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 6, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> If I had a family, I'd probably have everyone take a carry-on, even kids can carry a size appropriate backpack, and I'd check one large bag.  I think it's very doable.  And BTW, we pack snorkel equipment in our carry-ons too.



No-can-do with little ones.  I have to use my carry-ons for food, diapers, change of cloths, few toys and books, some baby meds, disposable cups, etc.  

American doesn't serve any type of meal and it's a long flight (8hours) from Dallas to Hawaii so we all need food.  Last trip we went through LA and got stuck in LAX for 9 hours.  Lucky I had the things that I did.  I pretty much utilized everything in my carryons.  We arrived in Kona at 3:30 am.  



Icarus said:


> We do have Walmart and Costco on the islands. And you can buy a Styrofoam cooler really cheap just about anywhere.



It may seem silly to bring pool toys when you can purchase them.  However, the first time I took my daughter to Orlando I purchased some arm floaties at the Hotel poolside for $12.95.  Back home I got 2 of $1.00 at Academy surplus.  In January in Waikoloa I purchased a little bucket set for yes $12.99.  Saw the same thing back home for $1.99.

We go to Hawaii once or twice a year.  Even now that we have kids we can still make it affordable but that means bringing some things from home.  Having to re-buy all that stuff really adds up.  I mean don't get me wrong. We're pretty efficient packers but if you're taking kids to Hawaii you have to plan accordingly.  

3 small suitcases total (my husband and I each have one and the 2 kids share 1)
2 large car seats
1 stroller
1 bassenett (timeshare cribs can be horrible if not outright dangerous)

2 backpacks (these are the carryons)
1 laptop

I also look at it this way.  It's great if you can get by with just a carry-on.  But I thing the idea is a bit over-rated.  You might save what 20 min. checking-in and maybe 30 min. when you land.  I rather have to check my luggage and not have to worry finding stuff when I get to my destination.  I grew up in a lot of foreign countries.  I'm at the point where I want my soap, my lotion, and my deoderent especially when I'm on vacation.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 6, 2008)

jehb2 said:


> It may seem silly to bring pool toys when you can purchase them.  However, the first time I took my daughter to Orlando I purchased some arm floaties at the Hotel poolside for $12.95.  Back home I got 2 of $1.00 at Academy surplus.  In January in Waikoloa I purchased a little bucket set for yes $12.99.  Saw the same thing back home for $1.99.



Are you comparing resort poolside prices to WalMart prices?



> I also look at it this way.  It's great if you can get by with just a carry-on.  But I thing the idea is a bit over-rated.



Not having to check bags is overrated? Not to me it isn't. I think your estimated times are a bit low for most large airports these days. And there's always the possibility of lost luggage when you check bags.



> You might save what 20 min. checking-in and maybe 30 min. when you land.
> I rather have to check my luggage and not have to worry finding stuff when I get to my destination.  I grew up in a lot of foreign countries.  I'm at the point where I want my soap, my lotion, and my deoderent especially when I'm on vacation.



Well, I guess you are going to have pay for that from now on.

As they say, you have a choice as to how much you pack and bring with you. Only now, you will have to pay to check even the first bag per person.

-David


----------



## tompalm (Aug 6, 2008)

By FAA regulation, the airlines calculate weight on a ball park figure for each person that walks on board at 190 lbs a person during the summer and 220 lbs during the winter.  Those were the numbers a couple years ago and they get updated and adjusted often.  Those numbers include the carry on.  Most airlines have a weight limit for carry ons that some gate agents enforce and some don't.  Most of the time, carry ons never get weighed.

The checked suit cases all get weighted and that info is used to calculate weight and balance for the aircraft.   The point is that the checked bags are all that really count for aircraft weight, the rest are just a ball park figure.


----------



## potchak (Aug 6, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> It makes sense to me:
> 
> Luggage is heavy.
> The heavier the plane is, the more gas the plane uses.
> ...



I love your list, but unfortunately we have a ton of gear we have to bring as we are divers. It is so much better diving in your own gear than rentals. Although, you can bet we will not be bringing the tanks or the weights! Too much weight for the airlines to take them without charging a fortune. I bet we could fit the rest of our clothes into 2 carryon's though and put all the toiletries into the scuba bags. Guess we will end up paying for at least 1 bag for each of us.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 6, 2008)

Carry-ons, carry-ons, and more carry-ons!
Passengers will fighting in the isles for overhead space before long. 


Terry


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Icarus said:


> ...you are going to have pay for that from now on.
> -David



It will still be far cheaper for me to pay $45 for 3 checked bags on an interisland flight then to pick up things in Hawaii. There is such an incredible disparity in prices between Hawaii and the mainland.  I live in Texas where the  cost of living, food, yes and even gas are among the lowest in the nation.  By taking some particular items to the island I save a bundle which allows us to enjoy excursions and activities in Hawaii. Given that we sometimes go twice per year, this has a large impact.

I'll give you another example.  I paid $12.00 for a styrofoam ice chest at K-mart on the Big Island.  That same ice chest is $3.00 at the K-mart here.  WE have a sporting and outdoor store "Academy Surplus" here in Texas where I buy a lot of my Hawaii stuff.  The prices pale in comparison to the K-mart and Walmarts in Hawaii.  (Granted Costco prices are great for food purchases, but the lotions and shampoos come in those big bulk sizes, defeating the purpose of traveling light).

I don't travel with a lot of luggage.  Three suitcases for a family of four seems reasonable to me.  I can't do anything about the two car seats and stroller which is why American Airlines doesn't charge for them.

The expectation that people with kids should go without checked baggage seems a bit overstated.


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Aug 6, 2008)

*luggage*

On our last trip to the islands in June, they ran out of overhead space for carry-ons on 1 leg of the trip. Depending on how they board the plane, if you are at the end of the boarding queue then you run out of storage space. Someone on that flight had to check their bags. I would hate to have my camera and valuables in the carry-on and have to end up checking it in due to boarding last with no overhead space.

We packed our own snorkel gear (4 of us). I have to use my own facial cream/wash, kids are the same (medicated facial wash for their teen complexion). So purchasing at Walmart is not an option. Bringing our own sunscreen (we use a lot) that we purchase in TX is a lot cheaper than buying in HI. We also packed some nuts/dried fruits for hiking trip snacks and use their empty space on the way back for souvenirs. We'd love to have carry-ons only, but due to the above reasons, we have to check them in. I also packed a few poly/technical fabric shirts/shorts for running . They are very lightweight and also use them for hiking. We packed less clothes and wash them, but still could not cut down and ended up having 5 suitcases. Sigh.

I also rather pay $25 on Continental to be able to use our own snorkel gear and extra stuffs. I do feel sorry for travelers who go skiing. Imagine the extra $$$ they have to pay. 

Thanks for letting me share my opinion.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 6, 2008)

One time I did have a car in checked bags and it arrived damage. Hawaiian said they weren't responsible as it should have been in carry on. Our CPAP machine and meds can't be in checked. Does it really make sense to force more people into using the overhead bins and as mentioned, cause others to have no room at all?
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 6, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> One time I did have a car in checked bags and it arrived damage.



Liz - I'm sorry, but I don't believe you!


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 6, 2008)

In lieu of a styrofoam cooler, I always bring one of those collapsible coolers. You can fold it easily and it weighs practically nothing.

This year we managed to get to Maui with one carry-on and one checked-in bag per person.  We even packed snorkeling equipment, including flippers for each of us.  Having a washer/dryer was essential because we could get by on 3 pairs of shorts, 1 skirt, etc.  

If you haven't gotten new luggage in awhile you might consider buying new luggage when it goes on sale at the end of the summer.  The newer pieces are much lighter than the old ones.  Most have the weight of the piece written somewhere. eBags is a great resource as it lists the weight, too.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 6, 2008)

Denise, you must not have seen my other frantic post. I burned my finger and am typing with one hand. 
Liz


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Here the pathetic book library at Waiohai beach Club at Poipu:






I couldn't resist...


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 14, 2008)

I guess I can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not. It would depend on how much you want to read and if you have read most of the books there or not. Many timeshares have no library at all. When we were at Fairmont Mountainside I found one book I managed to read. I guess I want to read what to read, which is part of the joy of being on vacation for me.
Liz


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I guess I can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not. It would depend on how much you want to read and if you have read most of the books there or not. Many timeshares have no library at all. When we were at Fairmont Mountainside I found one book I managed to read. I guess I want to read what to read, which is part of the joy of being on vacation for me.
> Liz


  I was being sarcastic...  The library was okay if you were into romance novels and they had some older books that I already read.  I'm with you... I want to read what I want.  I don't get an opportunity to read much at home.   So, I really enjoy my reading time on vacations.  On this trip for Kauai I was reading the Stephanie Plum Series.  The books read in order.  I read books 5 through 9.  These are very easy reads.  Anyways...  I wouldn't have found these at any free library.   The only time I really read on vacation for those that think I spent my entire trip reading was when the kids hung out at the pool each for about hour or so.  I also read before I went to bed for one hour as well plus the plane ride there and back.


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 15, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I was being sarcastic...



That was very obvious.  When I saw the picture I thought it was so hilarious I laughed out loud and showed my husband.  :hysterical:  I was going to reply but I didn't want it to seem like we were picking on those who like resort libraries.   

That picture is pretty much what I have seen at various resorts.  I'm with you.  Vacations are much to precious to waste on random reading material.  I take reading material that I know I will love and enjoy. But in all fairness, now that I have little ones I mainly do audible books on my ipod.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 16, 2008)

That library pictured was better than many I have seen.
Liz


----------



## gophish (Aug 16, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Carry-ons, carry-ons, and more carry-ons!
> Passengers will fighting in the isles for overhead space before long.
> 
> 
> Terry



I agree, there are already far too many people that abuse the carry on rules and charging for checked luggage and not for carry on luggage will just make this worse. You always see folks trying to stuff their oversized carry on lugggage in to the overheads and when and if they do get it in there is no room for anything else.


----------

